
You're Building a Women-Focused Adult Entertainment Platform Where? - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/youre-building-female-friendly-adult-entertainment-platform-where#.UrinjDN0WYA.hackernews
======
smallerize
_" Everyone was saying that Boston is so Puritanical, but that just seems to
be a knee jerk reaction. I really haven't gotten anything other than
enthusiasm [for O'Actually]." "We are just saying [that Boston is Puritanical]
just because we are used to saying it, not because it's true anymore." To
bring home that point, Maloney explained how the most conservative people she
knows, the one's she expected to push back or be offended by O'Actually, were
actually the most receptive._

Most anti-porn people are worried that it's either dehumanizing or caters too
much to common male fantasies. It makes sense to me that explicitly addressing
those issues would make people more receptive.

